# Do bees work Chicory



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Yes. It only produces nectar part of the day, but it produces it for a long period from early summer to first frost.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Micheal.


----------



## heus (Apr 16, 2012)

Lots of it growing along the roadsides in NE Ohio. I have not seen a bee on one before.


----------



## spieker (Jun 26, 2009)

I see lots of honey bees working chicory in Virginia. It produces nectar in the AM. Flowers start to fold up around noon or early afternoon.


----------



## Wolfer (Jul 15, 2012)

Lots of chicory down at the road by my mailbox went down to check it out shortly after sunup. There were hundreds if not thousands of bees on it. They were only on it where the sun was shining. All were packing a lot of pollen. I believe it makes nectar in the mornings also, not sure though.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Honey bees, bumbles and numerous small feram bees where working a large chicory patch this morning. The time was about 9:30. A quick check after church, about 12:30, revealed no bees working the same chicory. Thanks for the replies. 

Next year, I might try to enlarge this patch. To me, chicory is a neat little plant.

Shane


----------

